# the boys!!



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Max



Buster on his way to the vets




and on the way back





sleepy 



he fell out with my after I went out and left him, I think he's my friend again now. He still looks kinda mad though.


----------



## Roger Downes (Sep 17, 2013)

Do like the picture of Max saying `cheese!` And Buster looks a sweet and happy little soul


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Roger Downes said:


> Do like the picture of Max saying `cheese!` And Buster looks a sweet and happy little soul


he's always smiling haha


----------



## Roger Downes (Sep 17, 2013)

He`s obviously showing off his nice clean teeth!!


----------



## Gypsydog (Oct 17, 2013)

That smile is infectious! :biggrin::biggrin:

Both lovely dogs!


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

beautiful boys...


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## KoreyMcguirk (Oct 14, 2013)

Nice boys you have out there.


----------

